# How many different juices did you vape today?



## Silver (6/4/17)

Hi all

*How many different juices did you vape today?*

Are you generally a single juice a day vaper?
Or do you double up and have two different juices?
Or do you vape three, four or five for more variety?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

I will start

For me it's typically three

Two different fruity menthols and a tobacco is my main combo
Refresher, followed by a good throat hit(tobacco) and then a refresher, rotating through

Sometimes i will have a few more, but usually no less than three

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/4/17)

I usually average around 4 different juices per day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (6/4/17)

More than 5 for me. In fact, on most days, more than 10.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (6/4/17)

ime on three for the day two new ones ime testing and the ood old straberry milkshake thingy mabob but for a few days now i start of with a menthol lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (6/4/17)

For me its, usually 3 to 4 juices a day. 2 juices is the standard and if that isn't the case I might be slightly grumpy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (6/4/17)

Snlv18, cowboys apple pie, special reserve and strawberry glaze doughnut.


----------



## BubiSparks (6/4/17)

I use three single battery mods at work, and the Minikins & Rolo's come out in the evening - so 3 juices during the day and 3 or 4 juices after work.


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

RichJB said:


> More than 5 for me. In fact, on most days, more than 10.




Lots of rewicking going on @RichJB ? 
Or are you letting them flow into each other ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Vermaak (6/4/17)

Today I was testing my own juices so I did 6. Normally I've got one rig with XXX and one with Deity Vapes Iris that I rotate everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/4/17)

@Silver, I vape right through one into the other. It's not ideal if you want pure flavour as the remnants of one will affect the next. But overall it doesn't bother me. Right now on my desk I have:

Wayne:
Funfetti
Blackout
Apple Oatmeal Cookie
Rhodonite
Cokecan:
Ice Cream Base
Drunken Pears
ID10-T's ABDC
Manson's Birthday Cake
method's Horlicks
Andre's Ginger Snaps
Carlos's Peach and Pineapple Menthol
Tranceinate's Simply Cannoli
Fog Machine's Nuts & Bolts
Chapel's Mallo Martian Cookie
HIC's Apple Almond Tart
authormichellehughes' Caramel Pecan Cheesecake
Zeu_vapoteuse's Passion Fruit Mojitos
Inw Morning Rain tester
FW Pralines & Cream tester
Inw Black Cat for Pipe tester
FA Glory tester
NicVape Tootie Frootie tester

And then another 52 (37 DIY, 15 commercial) in the steeping/storage cupboard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## William Vermaak (6/4/17)

I'm so glad I'm not the only mixaholic on here. High five @RichJB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

RichJB said:


> @Silver, I vape right through one into the other. It's not ideal if you want pure flavour as the remnants of one will affect the next. But overall it doesn't bother me. Right now on my desk I have:
> 
> Wayne:
> Funfetti
> ...



That is amazing @RichJB 
I would love to spend an hour at your vaping desk and experience those flavours!
Wow

At some point I think we need to arrange a vape marathon. 20 juices in an hour. Followed by one sentence describing each. Will help me speed up my juice reviews. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (6/4/17)

I typically do 3, 2 in a tank and a RDA

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (6/4/17)

2 for the day. One menthol as a palate cleanser followed by frosteez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

Keyaam said:


> 2 for the day. One menthol as a palate cleanser followed by frosteez.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, im with you on the palate cleanser part @Keyaam 
I call it a refresher but you are right it is a palate cleanser too


----------



## Lurkzilla (6/4/17)

Usually carry at least two small mods with me, one loaded with tobacco with decent throat hit in a kayfun and either a mention fruit or something else fun in a slightly restricted lung hit RTA with me every day for work. Then when I get home I'll bust out the reuleaux with two or three other Rta's and rotate those through the evening as I work, cook dinner or watch TV. Usually skip the tobacco at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

Lurkzilla said:


> Usually carry at least two small mods with me, one loaded with tobacco with decent throat hit in a kayfun and either a mention fruit or something else fun in a slightly restricted lung hit RTA with me every day for work. Then when I get home I'll bust out the reuleaux with two or three other Rta's and rotate those through the evening as I work, cook dinner or watch TV. Usually skip the tobacco at night.



Good day combo there @Lurkzilla


----------



## Lurkzilla (6/4/17)

Hehe. We seem to share a taste preference . Will trawl the juice review section for your suggestions on juice and keep it in mind next time I'm shopping. Need to expand the tobacco side of things. Not quite happy with the selection I have yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/17)

Only one juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

It seems three different juices is in the lead here
Can understand and appreciate that from a variety point of view
Also helps with not getting vapers tongue - or taste fatigue, where you stop tasting the juice

@Rob Fisher , you are a special case with your pretty much exclusive single flavour XXX vape

But i have come across some vapers who vape one single juice on a day, then change to something else the next day. I suppose it simplifies things a lot but i dont think I could do that. I could probably get away with two at a minimum (a strong menthol and a tobacco).


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

I almost exclusive use XXX, and MAYBE another flavour just to "clean" my mouth once I have got too used to XXX over the day.

Lately though I have come across a couple of new juices that are finding their way into my routine more and more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (7/4/17)

I can use up to 10-12 in an average day and night of vaping (not counting trying out any new DIY sample batches I may have mixed up). 
But I've been mostly stuck on the same 6 DIY's and the gear I am running them in for the last few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

